# 1st time release user: where to anchor?



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

when using 3 finger releases I have always placed my jaw bone between my pointer finger and the naughty finger.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i put my thumb on my jawbone


----------



## macobow (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. It gives me some options to look at.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*i recomend..*

putting you anchor in a comfort spot , while you bring string to tip of your noise.this puts you in same spot every time. your nose never moves..doing things the exact same way will make you better.the more precise you are the better you will be..:first:


----------



## TexasJaxon (Apr 13, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head, the best anchor point is the one that's most comfortable and easy to find every draw. I have three on my face: tip/side of my nose, side/corner of my lip and my knuckle near the back of my jawbone.


----------



## TexasJaxon (Apr 13, 2010)

I am definitely noticing that it is hard to get used to a new anchor point when switching releases though.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



TrkyFrk said:


> when using 3 finger releases I have always placed my jaw bone between my pointer finger and the naughty finger.


this is a good reply plus try to angle your hand at 45 degrees


----------



## Nico73 (May 6, 2010)

edthearcher said:


> this is a good reply plus try to angle your hand at 45 degrees


Plse dont shoot me down for hi jacking thispost, iam having the same problem. 
If you say "angle your hand to 45 degree", will that be with your thumb facing down toward your neck?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



Nico73 said:


> Plse dont shoot me down for hi jacking thispost, iam having the same problem.
> If you say "angle your hand to 45 degree", will that be with your thumb facing down toward your neck?


yes


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The position of your hand on your face is a result of a draw length that fits you, good alignment and good scapula position. This is very difficult to figure out for yourself. A competent coach will save you a lot of time.


----------

